
Meter Maid Monitor fixes the most San Francisco problem ever - dmckeon
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/11/not-today-satan/
======
dmckeon
Source at [https://github.com/jnaulty/metermaid-
monitor](https://github.com/jnaulty/metermaid-monitor)

Coming soon, no doubt, a similar tool for residents to track vehicles parked
long past their time limit and alert parking enforcement to a ticketing
opportunity.

------
jarnold83
This is great, original and desirable. I would like to see a meter maid
App/Software As A Service for me to avoid parking tickets in my city too!

